# How to land on a snowboard



## tanc (Mar 3, 2009)

I ussually land on my head :\


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Land flat. If you land tail heavy or nose heavy you have more of a chance of falling backwards or forwards when you land. Plus it just looks better when you land cleanly.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I always stomp my landing so that I land almost perfectly flat. If I land tail first, my front foot usually gets jerked to the ground and it is awkward. If I land nose first, I crash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

tanc said:


> I ussually land on my head :\



buy a brain bucket then mate... This is your helmet....on brains.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Flat if possible, but you can land pretty far on the tail side and still salvage a landing easily. Too far to the nose side though....Oww.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Flat as much as possible. Nose landings are the sketchest landings ever...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

nothing wrong with landing on the tail if you do it clean either..soaks up the landing a tad bit. ideally landing straight would be best though but landing tail heavy is exponentially better then nose heavy lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Nose landings are alright if you can butter out of it and keep a straight face to make it look like you meant to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

On a steep transition its natural for you to land a bit tail first upon your landing. A directional board is designed with a stiffer tail which gives you more pop out of your turns and more stability on your landings.

I would get BA's opinion on this as I am sure he has one. I would listen to what he has to say on the matter based upon the sheer number of boards he has demoed over the years.

the perfect buttering/big booter board does not exist... whatever you choose will be a compromise to either discipline.

If you can afford it a quiver of boards is the way to go. One for park, one for Pow and one for all mountain.

Lib TRS btx, Bataleon Enemy and the Burton Custom to name but a few directional stiks that would fill the bill.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't land on your ass, would solve my problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

better your bum than your face Vlaze.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Like others have said, flat is ideal, tail is manageable, nose should be avoided. A stiffer board will give you a little more wiggle-room, as it will help flatten the board as you land, even if you're a bit nose or tail heavy, whereas a softer board is more likely to bend enough to make you buttcheck or endo. If you're landing in powder you do want to to try and land a bit tail heavy though, otherwise the powder will pull you over.

You also want to make sure you're landing pretty much straight down the fall line, it's much easier to ride out of a landing if your board is straight and not at a 90 degree angle. A common beginner mistake is to turn the board in the air and land hard on the heel edge (which sends you straight to your ass). Instead, make any turns you need to make to control your speed before you get to the jump. Keep your board and body straight as you leave the jump, get your grab on in the air, land straight and get control of your board, and then make your speed check on your heel edge.

Finally, what your legs are doing is just as important. Think of your legs like the shock absorbers on airplanes. In the air you want to be nice and compact, with your knees flexed (which also helps with your grabs). As you're coming down on the landing, extend your legs to catch the landing, and then as you feel the ground, flex your knees again to absorb it. Extend back to your normal riding stance as you ride away.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bending your knees is huge on takeoff and landing


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

like jmacphee9 said... bend your knees


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a tendency to land at a 90 degree angle on my edge


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

DiamondCarver said:


> I have a tendency to land at a 90 degree angle on my edge


I used to do this until I just started ollieing off rollers a lot. Telling myself to keep calm and keep shoulders even with the board helped too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Man made features, If they are designed properly have bulit in pop off the jump so you should not have to ollie. You just need a well timed extension off the lip and a quik retraction of the legs to give you a compact body thorugh the air.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> Nose landings are alright if you can butter out of it and keep a straight face to make it look like you meant to.


HAHAHA, yeah i've done that. Just start spinning around from edge to egde and then ride away clean. Unfortunately most of the time i just go into a front flip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Technine Icon said:


> HAHAHA, yeah i've done that. Just start spinning around from edge to egde and then ride away clean. Unfortunately most of the time i just go into a front flip.


Ahh, if you can land that and look like you meant to, you're golden.


----------

